# Lưỡng lự khi chọn máy lạnh multi hay máy lạnh cục bộ cho gia đình?



## lanthanhhaichau (24/2/22)

Máy lạnh Multi và máy lạnh cục bộ có gì giống và khác nhau?
Nên sử dụng máy lạnh nào sẽ cho gia đình?
Tìm đơn vị uy tín cung cấp sản phẩm chính hãng và thi công lắp đặt chuyên nghiệp?
⇒ Những thắc mắc trên sẽ giải đáp trong bài viết dưới đây?



✤ So sánh máy lạnh multi và máy lạnh cục bộ
♦ Điểm giống nhau
Cả 2 loại điều hòa này là đều có sự đa dạng về thiết kế và cả công suất của dàn lạnh phía trong nhà. Cả điều hòa cục bộ và điều hòa multi đều có dàn lạnh âm trần, giấu trần sang trọng hay treo tường thân thuộc, mang đến cho người tiêu dùng nhiều sự lựa chọn phù hợp hơn với yêu cầu về không gian.

⇉ Xem thêm: Khi nào nên lắp máy lạnh treo tường, âm trần, áp trần, giấu trần, tủ đứng?



♦ Điểm khác nhau

1. Về cấu tạo.
- Máy lạnh Multi hay còn gọi là máy lạnh mẹ bồng con vì chỉ cần 1 dàn nóng thôi nhưng lại cho phép lắp đặt từ 3,4 hay là 6 dàn lạnh mà khả năng làm lạnh vẫn không bị ảnh hưởng.
- Máy lạnh cục bộ là dòng máy lạnh truyền thống, máy lạnh với 1 dàn nóng và 1 dàn lạnh đi đôi với nhau, không thể tách rời hay kết nối thêm với 1 dàn lạnh nào khác.







2. Về dàn lạnh.

- Máy lạnh multi không quy định hay bắt buộc người dùng phải chọn theo một hình mẫu dàn lạnh nào. Chủ biệt thự có thể tự do chọn lựa giữa 3 loại: dàn lạnh treo tường, dàn lạnh âm trần, dàn lạnh giấu trần tùy thuộc vào đặc tính không gian và sở thích của mình.

⇉ Xem sản phẩm tại: BẢNG GIÁ MÁY LẠNH MULTI CÁC CÔNG SUẤT



- Máy lạnh cục bộ gồm có máy lạnh treo tường, máy lạnh âm trần, máy lạnh tủ đứng và máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió, mỗi dòng máy sẽ có một loại thiết kế dàn lạnh khác nhau và bạn có thể kết hợp với nhau, điều kiện là mỗi dàn lạnh đó sẽ phải đi đôi với 1 dàn nóng riêng.

⇉ Xem sản phẩm tại: BẢNG GIÁ MÁY LẠNH CỤC BỘ CÁC CÔNG SUẤT



3. Về cách lắp đặt.
- Máy lạnh multi có cách lắp đặt khá phức tạp, vì chỉ có 1 dàn nóng đặt ngoài nên đồng nghĩa bạn phải nối ống và dây điện từ tất cả các dàn lạnh trong nhà đến nơi có dàn nóng, điều này đòi hỏi bạn phải quyết định hệ thống máy lạnh cho biệt thự của mình ngay khi phần thô đã xong để đảm bảo được tính thẩm mỹ của ngôi nhà.



[IMG]



- Máy lạnh cục bộ thì khác, chỉ cần chọn vị trí dàn nóng đừng bị ánh mặt trời chiếu thẳng vào, hoặc 1 vị trí nào đó gần với dàn lạnh được lắp đặt để tiết kiệm chi phí vật tư. Bạn có thể lắp đặt sau khi đã hoàn thành xong căn nhà cũng không sao.



[IMG]



4. Về khả năng làm mát.
- Máy lạnh multi tuy chỉ có 1 dàn nóng làm việc nhưng hiệu suất làm lạnh cho căn phòng không hề bị ảnh hưởng dù bạn không mở cùng lúc tất cả dàn lạnh trong nhà.
- Máy lạnh cục bộ thì chỉ 1 dàn nóng sẽ ôm trọn phần làm việc của 1 dàn lạnh. Vì vậy, hiệu quả làm lạnh sẽ được giữ nguyên như công suất hoạt động của nó.



5. Về giá cả.
- Máy lạnh multi mang đến nhiều công nghệ mới mà ở điều hòa cục bộ không có, do đó sẽ có chi phí đầu tư ban đầu cao hơn so với máy lạnh cục bộ.



✤ Nên sử dụng máy lạnh mutli hay máy lạnh cục bộ cho gia đình?
Sử dụng một cục nóng duy nhất nên máy lạnh multi chiếm dụng ít không gian hơn đến 70% so với máy lạnh cục bộ, là giải pháp tuyệt vời cho các căn hộ, biệt thự có không gian ngoài hạn chế, giảm được sự quá tải cho ban công hay tường nhà. Phần không gian còn lại có thể được tận dụng vào các mục đích sinh hoạt khác dễ dàng.
Bên cạnh đó máy lạnh cục bộ với chi phí đầu tư ban đầu không quá cao, là sự lựa chọn phổ thông được ưu tiên cho nhiều hộ gia đình hiện nay.



✤ Tìm đơn vị uy tín cung cấp sản phẩm chính hãng và thi công lắp đặt chuyên nghiệp?
ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU Là đại lý chính thức của hầu hết các thương hiệu máy lạnh điều hòa trên thị trường hiện nay, được ủy quyền chính hãng và phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm với giá rẻ và hàng chuẩn chất lượng. Có đầy đủ hóa đơn chứng từ chứng minh nguồn gốc xuất xứ, sau 7 - 10 ngày, hãng sẽ cấp giấy chứng nhận CO - CQ.
Đội ngũ nhân viên với kinh nghiệm hơn 10 trong ngành điện lạnh, đã từng thi công và lắp đặt máy lạnh cho rất nhiều công trình lớn, nhỏ, vừa với sự tận tâm, tận tình trong công việc, đảm bảo hoàn thành công trình đúng tiến độ.

⇉ Xem các công trình Thanh Hải Châu đã thi công: https://thanhhaichau.com/dich-vu



♦ 5 lý do bạn nên chọn Thanh Hải Châu:
- 100% hàng mới, chính hãng, nguyên đai nguyên kiện.
- Nhập trực tiếp từ hãng không qua trung gian nên giá thành sản phẩm rẻ.
- Miễn phí vận chuyển TPHCM.
- Tư vấn miễn phí 24/7.
- Dịch vụ giao hàng – lắp đặt – bảo hành nhanh chóng, tận tình.



Nếu bạn cần tư vấn - mua hàng - thi công lắp đặt vui liên hệ theo thông tin dưới đây để được hỗ trợ miễn phí và nhanh nhất nhé.



CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : thanhhaichau.com



NGUỒN TIN: https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...y-lanh-multi-hay-may-lanh-cuc-bo-cho-gia-dinh


----------

